# Rough Surf



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

With the offshore disturbances going on, how has it affected the surf fishing on the east coast? Thinking about going out later this week but don't know if the big surf will make it too difficult. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I would like to know as well. Headed to Daytona Friday.


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

Even though the wind shifts and lays down Thursday night, the surf looks rough until Sunday.
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/new-smyrna-florida.html

Better break out the 12 oz. sputniks and determine how to break them lose when you have a bite - if you can tell you have one! Here's hoping this system will rework the sandbars so we have some deeper toughs closer in.


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

I may just take my chances and give it a try. I'm heading out to Satellite Beach on Friday. I'll be sure to post a report.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Scout out at low tide , look for structure and rip currents. Mark discretely the areas that you want to fish above the high tide line (ie.ile three rocks, or pile driftwood).

Look for rip currents both at high tide , and at low tide. When it comes to fishing the rips , fish the corners where they meet and bust through the sandbar. Bigger fish will hang alongside the currentand snadbars, but *not in the current !! * 

Locate grass flats and clam bars; in rough waters in the vicinity of clam bars , be prepared to use salted clam baits; alternatives are shrimp and sand fleas.

Check out to see if a slough is develeoping, and if so where is the deepest hole (mark it discretely); do the waves create a current , in which direction ?

Be prepared to check your baits more frequently as moving rough water will increase the chances of snagging weeds / grass on the line . If you normally check bait every 15 minutes , then be prepared to check the bait every 10 minutes .


Be prepared to fish in "low -light conditions" of dusk and/ or dawn , especially when it coincides with high-tide , or low-tide .

With rough water, be prepared to increase the weight, the style of sinker to "hold" bottom , and/or be prepared to use lighter pound test line . Churning water will tend to be dirtyier , and therefore fewer "sight-feeding" species will be avaialble.

As they used to say on Hill Street Blues : "Be careful out there ..."

Fishwander


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Fishwander. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*I would suggest fishing the intercoastal*

They are expecting 8-12ft waves probably hitting the seawall with lots of erosion. This would be a good time to make some rigs, see a Movie, take the wife to dinner, change the oil in the car etc...

If you have to go- you will need at least 24oz. sputnicks and a good arm to get out to where the fish used to be. 

At best you should expect Cats and rays.

With the exception of the Inlet it will be rougher than usual but the Drum bite will be on.

2-3 days after the weather passes it should be go time


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, after a couple good storms, you have a shot at grouper and snapper pushed up into the inlets.


----------



## TheDr (Jun 21, 2010)

I went out yesterday to Canaveral National NSB side and it was brutal. I hear it's supposed to be even worse today. I wanted to go over to the Inlet side but couldnt convince the wife to pack up and move so I pretty much practiced casting. Within 5 to 10 minutes my bait was almost on the shore. Would ahve been a good day for a spider weight but I just can't bring myself to chuck a $5 weight. Hope everyone has better luck than I did.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Update*

Surf is starting to lay down if water clears and becomes less muddy fishing will be on....


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can always try the inlet like I did at Inlet Harbor past couple of days. The water was still fishable most of times. I have caught couple of mangro each time I went and saw some big ones got caught by those regulars who apparently know how to get them. The only problem was I could not keep up with crab as I went through 4 dozens of live shrimp quickly. The others who had live mullet (the most productive bait) ran into the same problem. Does anyone have any better solution for this problem?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Put the mullet and shrimp under an appropriate sized float so that they are suspended just out of the reach of the crabs, but still within reach of the mango . You may have to adjust the length of the leader by "trial and error".

If you pin them right behind the dorsel fin , the bait will attempt to dive ( closer to the mango )

Check out and see what those who are successfully catching are using.

Fishwander


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for the reponse. I did try and error but still lost quite a bit. it seemed the crabs there know how to get the bait even though I set it too high to get any bite from flounder or mangro (I got bite from pin, needle fish or even jack when I set it high). Maybe I should give arti lure a trial. Any suggestion?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

How about a Carolina rigged whitebait on a 10 inch leader. Hook the whitebait through the lips , and keep it bouncing/moving ,bouncing on the bottom . That'll tease the flounder, if any are around , and as long as the whitebait is alive, it will try to avoid the crabs!

The reason for the 10 inch leader is so that you can feel any hook-up.

Fishwander


----------

